# Hamm and Houten June



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We are not doing the single show in June this year, instead we are doing the June *Double*


Hamm Germany and the 5 shows in one Houten Animal Day

The coach side of things including show entry to both shows and breakfast in hamm will be £155

The hotel must be booked asap by yourselves and starts at £57, this is the hotel we will be using

If you are definitely interested please let us know as soon as possible and book your room as the hotel fills up with sellers at the show

It Is Saturday the 4th that we are at the hotel

*http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-1164-mercure-utrecht-nieuwegein/index.shtml*

*Buizerdlaan 10 3435 SB NIEUWEGEIN - NETHERLANDS*

*Hotel code* : 1164 - *Tel* : 0031306044844 - *Fax* : (+31)30/6038374 - *@* : 
the manager of the Mercure Utrecht Nieuwegein, would like to welcome you.
Located near the A2 highway, the Mercure Utrecht Nieuwegein is just 10 km from the lively shops and nightlife of Utrecht. This luxurious 4 star hotel boasts 81 modern rooms, an outstanding restaurant as well as a bar, sauna, fitness center and swimming pool. The hotel also features a conference center with 16 meeting rooms, business corner and WIFI. There are up to 800 parking spaces available, 650 of which are under cover.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Not long for this one now


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

closing in 2 weeks now


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

must close this one on sunday, only 2 seats lef now


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Dont forget i need to know if you want to use our tables at this one loads of bits and pieces going with us


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

closing this tomorow at 6pm


----------

